
What are the best C++ development tools in Linux? - fafssaf
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2011/07/04/what-are-the-best-c-development-tools-in-linux-2/
======
gdp
Succeeds in being content-free whilst simultaneously being an insulting
transparent ad for a particular unit-testing product.

~~~
pagekalisedown
Indeed. How does crap like this make the front page?

------
fafssaf
What are C++ dev tools besides IDEs and text editors? GCC, GNU Checker, make?

~~~
dagw
Debuggers, profilers, static and dynamic analysis tools...

